# aftermarket nav head unit (is it any good)



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know but if you have the cash go for it and let us know ccasion14:


Their video


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i would do this one.

CHEVROLET CRUZE----ZHUHAI WITSON INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD.---Professional Car DVD Player Manufacturer


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your money your choice..good luck with that install..


----------

